# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Platera o cabeza de fraile (Infundibulicybe geotropa)

## Azuer

Hola a todos,

Aquí os subo la foto de la Platera o Cabeza de Fraile (_Infundibulicybe geotropa_), una seta bastante apreciada por los seteros, ya que se trata de un excelente comestible.

Se caracteriza por ser una seta de buen porte, con un sombrero de 8 a 15 cm de diámetro, de color beige u ocre (como de corteza de pan) inicialmente convexo, después plano y finalmente embudado, pero siempre conservando un mamelón central evidente y el margen enrollado. Las láminas son muy decurrentes, numerosas, apretadas, de color blanco-crema. El pie robusto, largo, ligeramente engrosado en la base, del mismo color que el sombrero o algo más oscuro. Carne blanca y consistente, de olor y sabor muy agradables. Suele crecer en grupos de varios ejemplares en pastizales o claros de bosque.



Saludos.
Emilio.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-nov-2015),HUESITO (03-nov-2015),Los terrines (03-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (03-nov-2015),termopar (03-nov-2015)

----------

